# Taiwan International Orchid Show 2010



## Chien (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for Pete's photo. I also went to the TIOS today, here are some photos.
This Paph. micranthum var.eburneum is champion.


----------



## Chien (Mar 5, 2010)

Here are blue ribbons.

It's really late, I'll post more photos tomorrow, but if you want see more Paphis now, please visit the following link.
http://www.exoticaplants.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=552&p=3885#p3885


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2010)

gorgepus plants!!! WOW


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous plants...the lippewunder weems a bit cupped though for a blue considering how many there are and the quality ones that have been shown.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice pics, Thanks!!!! That Pink Sky almost got a red one !!! Jean


----------



## Paul (Mar 5, 2010)

that micranthum is a real eye catcher !!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

Chien said:


>


Wow! talk about an opening shot across the bow! :arrr:
The display area and background look really excellent for photographing. Thanx for posting and thanx for the link. haynaldianum album x esquireolei album!!! :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the shots Chien! The micranthum of course is an eye popper, but there's nothing wrong with that Pink Sky either.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 5, 2010)

Chien, Thanks for all the wonderful photos. Wish that Donna and I could be with you there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. It's always good to be able to enjoy orchid shows around the world vicariously.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 5, 2010)

Fab!


----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Chien (Mar 6, 2010)

OK, that's all. A good show but not as many flowers as before, a little bit disappointed.


----------



## gunny (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow..................


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2010)

yes, wow, what a bunch a of great slippers!!!! Thanks for posting!!! Are you sure you did not miss one?? ! Jean


----------



## callosum (Mar 6, 2010)

superb micrathum


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

...wow I can no longer pick a favorite because there are so many great plants.
This type of displaying area makes it much easier to photograph and judge plants


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 6, 2010)

*gasps*
*falls over*
*twitches*
*gets up to look again*
*gasps*

Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2010)

Too many great ones to mention them all. The gratrix x aremeniacum is fantastic, but so it that fanaticum. Wow, you guys really kick ass with paphs in Taiwan!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 6, 2010)

Paph Lady Luck did it for me. How about you?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm impressed!


----------



## paphreek (Mar 6, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Paph Lady Luck did it for me. How about you?



Absolutely! The Paph Lady Luck (Winston Churchill x Skip Bartlett) is awesome. I liked the little Winbell, too. It had nice, wide, dark petals.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 6, 2010)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## GuRu (Mar 8, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> *gasps*
> *falls over*
> *twitches*
> *gets up to look again*
> ...


Seems you needed almost an emergency physician!!

Lots of beautiful slippers anyway - thank you Chien for sharing your photos!!
Best regards from germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic Chien!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow!!!!!:drool: Thanks for Sharing!!!


Ramon


----------

